

ViddoBuy.com, where cool people can buy,sell, and trade...Will this work - afrifaaaa

People can buy,sell, trade things by using HD Pictures and videos they&#x27;ve uploaded. Also their creating a way for users to trade safely, and do local meet ups
======
kingdm
At what rate is "safely" if people will do meetups?

~~~
afrifaaaa
There is a system built for two individuals to trade online. You would need to
have your a Verified Paypal account to trade

